
Show HN: Time, Track and Log CPR Events - avzquez
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/code-runner-pro/id1318832552?mt=8
======
avzquez
Code Runner Pro let's healthcare professionals time, track and log data during
CPR. It also includes a metronome for chest compressions.

